# Gonal F Injections



## Emma1910 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi, I'm at the OFU at the mo and I'm now on my 4th day of Gonal F and I have a slight pain in my left side, low down and I'm not too sure if this should be happening as I'm slightly concerned about OHSS, did anybody else experience a similar pain?

As I am quite slim, I have a day 7 & day 9 scan for Weds & Fri this week as they were concerned that my ovaries might get too big for me but I'm also on the lowest amount of units to inject, 150 so I'm not too sure what's going on really .... 

Any comments would be appreciated.
Thanks, Emma x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I certainly felt bubbling in my ovaries from the start of Gonal F - more so the first time when I got 22 follicles. By the time I finished stimming at day 10 I felt like I had a couple of rocks in my abdomen.
You will be checked on Wednesday - unlikely that you will hyperstim in 5 days. 
If they need to back off with the drug and let you coast for a few days without any meds then they will do that.
Good luck!


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm on day 4 of stimms on puregon 300 and tonight I'm getting nasty stabbing pains so I guess it must be the ovaries working overtime. Don't think I'm at risk of OHSS as I am a poor responder, the most number of follies I have had is 8.
Keep drinking water and eating loads of protein and give your clinic a call if you're worried or it gets worse.


----------



## Emma1910 (Sep 27, 2010)

Many thanks for your comments, the doctor called me last night and he said Id prob pulled a muscle LOL, so I felt much better after speaking to him,  I really hate these stimming injections, I dont like what I cant see LOL but hopefully all will be good tmw after the scan, I just hope that being on the lowest dosage, something is happening?

We shall see ..... x


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Emma, I've got my first scan too. Hopefully all these twinges are a good sign and there are loads of follies to choose from!


----------



## Emma1910 (Sep 27, 2010)

Good luck to you too Sarah, where are you having your treatment?


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

I live in France Emma so I'm at the clinique Tertre Rouge in Le Mans. Where are you??


----------



## Emma1910 (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh WOW, I'm having my treatment in Oxford, this is my first time and the staff there are so lovely, make you feel really comfortable, well so far lol


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

If you mean Wow about being in France, I wouldn't recommend it at the moment!!! Because of all the strikes the oil refineries are blocked... which means all the petrol stations are out of fuel... which means PANIC!! I'm conserving every drop of petrol at the mo. Terrified that I may not have enough to get to and from Le Mans for my scans and egg collection etc. Hopefully by next week they will have resolved it but at the moment we're over a week in and finding petrol is like gold dust. When stations get a refill the queues are huge and gendarmes there to stop the punch ups! My car is LPG and petrol so I'm almost out of gas but have a full tank of petrol which will last about 10 days.
The other problem is lorry drivers coming to a standstill on major roundabouts causing gridlock. I have to be at the hospital at 8am tomorrow then the gynae for 8.30, just praying I don't get caught up in a blockage. All depends where they decide to block and you never know until it happens.
If they mess up my egg collection or transfer next week I swear I'll get out of the car and deck someone!!
Do you live near Oxford or do you have a bit of a trek to get there? I'm avoiding work as much as poss at the moment. I'm an English teacher so I can organise my classes pretty much  as I want. Only down side is that if I don't work I don't get paid so my pay slip won't be brilliant this month but if the result is good then it's irrelevant!


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

Forgot to say this is my 3rd go at IVF (icsi) so feel free to ask any questions if my experiences can help!!


----------



## Emma1910 (Sep 27, 2010)

OMG the petrol situation sounds an absolute nightmare and what a worry esp with getting to appointments etc, they're important, I would Defoe deck somebody too Lil.

How long have you lived in France?

3rd attempt, does it get easier?  My Husband is doing all my injections and he's doing a great job but I can tell its starting to get to him.  The DR injections are OK, I just hate the stemming injections,  they don't hurt, I just don't really like what they are doing, I'm rubbish at taking anything when I'm ill, so to be injecting all these hormones is a bit of a nightmare for me, but needs must and hopefully they are doing what they should be.

My only concern is EC, I've never gone under or ever had an op, so its all a bit daunting ....


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi again Emma, been here for 10 years in March next year. There are advantages and disadvantages but hey ho it's the same wherever you are!!
As for the IVF, can't say it gets easier but you get used to it if you see what I mean. My hubby is doing mine too, he is doing a great job. I try not to get snappy with him if he does hurt me, it's not his fault and I wouldn't want to be in his shoes.
Try to forget about the drugs and what they're doing no point stressing about it but I know what you mean. Hopefully you'll get lucky and get a bfp first go!!


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

forgot to say, EC, are you having a general or sedation? I've had 3 under a general since June. 
Haven't had any major problems apart from last time when I had a totally incompetant anaethsetist who couldn't get the canula in and stabbed me over 10 times. This time round I'm going to insist on the nurse doing it and if that guy comes any where near me I'm walking out!!
After the EC I haven't had any major problems, a bit sore and bloated, a little bleeding but nothing major. Just take it easy and you'll be fine.


----------

